# Box Art Frankenstein



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought this Jeff Yagher kit earlier this year when it was first released and have spent time since thinking about how I wanted to finish it. Although I love the original Aurora box art by James Bama... I did not want to paint the model to match... I really don't care for the yellow-green coloring. So.... here's what I did with mine...

Comments welcome.

- Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work! I've gotta get one of these!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Super. I like the colors and had wondered how I would finish my kit.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice paint job!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic paint job.Those colors are dead corpse body parts right on.Love the bulky strong version of Frankenstein.Feel the Boris Karloff Frankenstein is too skinny.This one looks monster strong.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, that is some tall grass!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Nice !


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thank you*, Mitchellmania, djnick66, Tim C., xsavoie, apls, and LT Firedog!! I really appreciate your very kind comments!!

- Denis


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ghastly looking fleshwork! Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Denis on the Aurora Tribute kit:thumbsup:


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Great job Denis! I too prefer the "dead flesh" tone to the sickly green. Nice detail, too.:thumbsup:

Michael


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I love looking at other people's built-ups, and you've certainly nailed the Frankenstein dead flesh look. Subtle and understated, but ultimately the colors and shading you've accomplished are quite effective!
Very, very cool!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great job on the skin color. You also made the forced perspective of the castle in the background very believable as well. Or is that a ruined tombstone? I know on the box art there's a dwelling in the background and I thought that's what Yagher's trying to capture. At any rate very well done.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thank you*, frankenstyrene, wolfman66, frankiefreak, mrmurph and Jimmy B!!! I do appreciate your kind comments.

This was a different project for me because I used an airbrush only on the initial skin tones and on the clothes. Everything else was done with a brush using washes. I had wanted to try this for some time and it worked out quite nicely.

- Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic work Denis:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding build up Denis, kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Very cool!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks*, McD, Night-Owl and JimW!!

I really appreciate your comments!

- Denis


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Man that's cool nice work


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> You also made the forced perspective of the castle in the background very believable as well. Or is that a ruined tombstone?


As it exists it's both, and so imho doesn't quite work. It's a great idea but would work much better if the building rose out of the extreme back corner of the base and was partly obscured by weeds - clearly implying distance - instead of sitting right there on the tombstone/block. I wish I'd thought of it before I parted with mine, I'd try it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

frankenstyrene said:


> As it exists it's both, and so imho doesn't quite work. It's a great idea but would work much better if the building rose out of the extreme back corner of the base and was partly obscured by weeds - clearly implying distance - instead of sitting right there on the tombstone/block. I wish I'd thought of it before I parted with mine, I'd try it.


With the crumbling portion, it always looked more like a tombstone to me, so I worked it in that direction. If he was trying to create a forced perspective I don't think he would have crumbled it. Just my thoughts.... either way, it's a very cool sculpt.

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

On the original box art its a castle (the lights are on in the windows). To include the shape of the building on the kit base, it was rendered more like a tomb stone.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I commented on FB so I'll repeat here, another fantastic job Denis. So will you be bringing this one to the Fest this year? I hate it when you do that but I definitely want to see it in the flesh, dead flesh that is!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thanks*, painter x, frankenstyrene, djnick66, and rkoenn!!

I appreciate your comments!



rkoenn said:


> Well I commented on FB so I'll repeat here, another fantastic job Denis. So will you be bringing this one to the Fest this year? I hate it when you do that but I definitely want to see it in the flesh, dead flesh that is!


Hi Bob - Yes, at this time I plan to bring this one to Wfest. Time is getting short and I am looking forward to the weekend in Louisville!!

- Denis


----------

